# Scotty cameron 1.5, 2 or 2.5?



## jack1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I may have asked this before but is the difference weight? I was on a course yesterday with someone whos putter looked identical to my 1.5 but it had 2.5 on the sole


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2010)

No, it is to do with the neck configuration. Some are stepped (plumbers), and some are bent (swan).


----------



## Ethan (Mar 22, 2010)

In the Newport range, .5 means the putter has a flow neck (curved). Others without .5 have a plumbers neck.

1.5 and 2.5 have differences in the shape of the sole and bumpers.

Both aspects are largely aesthetics. Some would say that the flow neck is more suitable to a stroke where you open and close the face, and plumbers neck to a straighter back-through stroke.


----------



## jack1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ethan, am confused by this as both were identical with plumbers neck. Only difference was the number on the bottom!


----------



## andiritchie (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.scottycameron.com/putters/putterfamily.aspx?id=137

Yours will have more softer edges on the bumpers and your mates will have more sharp detailing or vice versa


----------



## Ethan (Mar 22, 2010)

Ethan, am confused by this as both were identical with plumbers neck. Only difference was the number on the bottom!
		
Click to expand...

Jack

.5 definitely denotes a flow neck in a Newport. Over the years there have been some differences in the model designation of other models. 

The Newport (1) has softer lines than the 2, but the necks are otherwise the same. 

What model were you looking at?


----------



## jack1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I now see from the archive that the studio 1.5 and 2.5 have a very subtle difference in head shape. If you blinked you would miss it!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 23, 2010)

I now see from the archive that the studio 1.5 and 2.5 have a very subtle difference in head shape. If you blinked you would miss it!
		
Click to expand...

The Studio Design was one of the lines which used a different system. I assumed you were looking at current model Studio Select Newports.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder if they were called "Welshy Jones" would they be as popular?
They are after all a Ping Anser copy


----------

